# New Appliances Forum



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

As requested I've added an Appliances forum to our little site. I hope this is helpful for people.

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Contemplated making the suggestion myself when I saw Jeff hung around in th eGeneral Discussion forum. Good idea and good fella with a lot of knowlege and Patience! Heheh, I should know.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

boman47k said:


> Contemplated making the suggestion myself when I saw Jeff hung around in th eGeneral Discussion forum. Good idea and good fella with a lot of knowlege and Patience! Heheh, I should know.


Hi Rick  

jeff.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Jeff


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Jeff. Hope all is well. Was kind of wondering why there weas no appliance forum going here when I first came and saw your sn. Figured you had more then enough on your plate.


----------

